# Navel dip alternatives?



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

A new goats owner was asking me for alternatives to iodine since she is allergic.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

We had 5 kids last spring used alcohol on all 5 and didnt have any problems.

Dave


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

some use Hydrogen peroxide squirted into the cord itself at birth and then twice a day on the outside


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

LeeAnne, couldn't you break open a goldenseal caplet like with humans and rub the powder from that all over it?


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Do what Billie, Golden Seal like in human's? Is it used by midwife's? homeopathicly what about Gentian violet or honey thier both bacterial & fungicidal didnt know GS was. I wouldnt recomend Peroxcide on newly cut cords it's unlikey but possible for deadly embolisim's.
Dave


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:yeahthat at least, not squirted into it. I wouldn't squirt anything up into their cord. Dipping shouldn't present that sort of problem.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't read all that Dave, the forum's off kilter again, but yes, my midwife said to use goldenseal powder on the cord. I did that w/my first 2 that were born @ home. Fastest dried cords of the bunch. Samue's fell off in 3 days! Third, the hospital used that blue die. Last, they did alcohol and had me keep doing that. She had a granuloma, though, and required silver nitrate to finish it up. Long ago, hospitals used iodine, but stopped because of allergic reactions. I figure if something works on a human cord that is still thick and pulsating at birth, it should certainly work on a goat navel where the cord is already severed.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

One vet here is reporting excellent results using 4 parts water to 1 part Chlorhexidine. That is what we are using next year.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

goldenseal works fabulous on people.

i know the current school of thought (with people) is to not use ANYTHING wet as it actually prolongs the process, as the goal is to have the cord dry.

this might be a solution...


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm allergic too. Here is what I do: Pour iodine into a baby food jar. Then while wearning rubber gloves hold the kid. Then take the jar (which is open) and line up with cord. Dip that cord into the jar, then give a quick shake to coat. 

I'll have to try goldenseal, I have some.


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

I use straight Chlorhexadine as I'm allergic to Iodine too. I've used this on all our foals and kids for years with no problems. 

Last year I did purchase a naval tincture from Fir Meadow and used that with good results too.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I've used teat dip when I found myself losing the iodine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am also using chlorhexideen straight. Supposedly if you ask your vet you can still get 7% iodine from them, very honestly haven't remembered once to ask if this is true. I kind of think it's just old stash they have that they are selling off, but I am going to ask. I have to be very careful with iodine fumes with my asthma, and loved using the chlorhexideen. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I asked my vet just recently. He said that I could get the strong iodine from him. In fact, I need to get some here soon. And some CMPK, for just in case.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

One question for those who dam raise...the mamas lick whatever is on there off anyways? Enlighten me as the point. I did it like 4 times when the kids were born and the mamas marched over and licked it off  Goldenseal is a great idea! I have it in tincture form and use it often, awful stuff, didn't know it came in powder...going to have to get me some of that.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know if it comes in a powder. I bought the bottle of capsules, and break open the capsule and the powder is inside. I think it's just dehydrated root ground up. I guess then, you could put copper rods in the capsules for boluses.  With a baby, I apply at each diaper change with a q-tip. I'm sure you'd have to go about it a little differently with a goat.


----------

